# Ottawa has a new rehearsal spot: Soundcheck Studios



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Rehearsed at Soundcheck Studios last night. About time we got something to compete with Capital that's got nice rooms and is little better located. Easy to get to, especially rom the West end. The gear was all new and adequate. I went direct and their powered board and monitors were great. Other guitar player used a house Traynor combo that was there and sounded fine.

The best part? WINDOWS! The room we were in had two walls of windows looking out over Carling. It made for a pretty spectacular jam with that electrical storm happening last night.

http://soundcheckstudios.ca/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! The pics look fantastic!

I wish we had something similar locally. 
There are places here with potential, but your Ottawa space appears to verge on palatial.

I wish the owners all the best...it looks like they are doing it right.

Enjoy your rehearsals.... you lucky (bleep)

Cheers

Dave

P.S. You might want to tell them about this map link (it copied from their website)

"We are located at 1690 Carling Avenue in Ottawa - just two minutes from the 417".​Quite ironic and funny.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool ... this place looks like a great alternative to the current "garage out in the middle of nowhere" or insanely expensive rehearsal options in Ottawa. If I was currently in a band, I'd definitely check them out. =P


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats the place above Mister Muffler on Carling? We used to practise there a few years ago when it was Muss Music (I think thats what it was called?). Anyway, looks great - looks as if they've sunk some money into renovating it nicely. Only thing I didn't like was carrying my half stack up and down the stairs. That doesn't matter to you though, with your funky all-digital rig.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks very nice. i have only been to Capital hall once and was not impressed with the rooms.These look way better on the pics. They advertise on the Ottawa Musician forum here a lot.The equipment looks half descent also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

bagpipe said:


> Thats the place above Mister Muffler on Carling? We used to practise there a few years ago when it was Muss Music (I think thats what it was called?).


Yes and yes. New owners, big face lift. They did a much better job isolating the rooms. Still some bleed, but you can't hear the other bands play when you play.



> Only thing I didn't like was carrying my half stack up and down the stairs. That doesn't matter to you though, with your funky all-digital rig.


A gig bag and my rack and I'm ready to rock.  I did think the stairs would be a bitch with an amp when I was walking up them....


----------



## philrushworth (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I fixed the incorrect map link.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish Toronto had spaces like this. I'm always in a room that looks like a prison cell.


----------

